# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Post your enclosures

## Gibson

I was looking through the albums for pictures of other people's enclosures. Someone on the forum suggested I Make a thread for people to post pictures of their own. Hopefully some people will get ideas for building them themselves, or tips on how to improve their enclosures. 

I'll start:

Chubby frogs 



American Green Tree Frogs



White's Tree frogs (as soon as my camera decides to work) 




Now post yours!  :Frog Smile:

----------

LLLReptile

----------


## bill

while i am currently low on active tanks (1, but have a few builds going), i'll offer up some of my past and my current tanks:

my mantella tank (defunct):



white's tree frog paludarium (18x18x24-defunct):

white's tree frog paludarium (125 gallon-defunct):


36x18x18 "steam punk tank" (inhabitants yet undecided):


hope you enjoy  :Smile:

----------

LLLReptile

----------


## Gibson

Those are beautiful!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## taniaaust1

> hope you enjoy


I enjoyed looking at those, quite impressive. Thanks

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Gail

Exo Terra 18x18x24 for a pair of American Green Tree Frogs (_Hyla cinerea_)



Exo Terra 36x18x39 for 3 WTF (_Litoria caerulea_)



40 gallon breeder tank 2 Fowlers Toad (_Bufo fowleri_ )to be released in spring & 2 Southern Toads (_Bufo terrestris_)

----------

LLLReptile

----------


## bill

Thanks folks! 

Loving the setups Gail! The new one looks great!!

----------


## Gail

Thanks Bill.  Drilled bottom is the ONLY way to go with a planted tank.


> Thanks folks! 
> 
> Loving the setups Gail! The new one looks great!!

----------


## BrianC

Nice enclosures.
I'm hoping to eventually convert my 18x18x18 ZooMed into a planted tank.
Not sure what plants to go for aside from Pothos, though, as the inhabitant is a white lipped tree frog and pretty hefty.

Please, keep posting your enclosures! Really cool to see.

----------


## Gail

You'll need a WAY bigger tank for a white lipped, more like the 36 x 18 x 36.


> Nice enclosures.
> I'm hoping to eventually convert my 18x18x18 ZooMed into a planted tank.
> Not sure what plants to go for aside from Pothos, though, as the inhabitant is a white lipped tree frog and pretty hefty.
> 
> Please, keep posting your enclosures! Really cool to see.

----------


## BigDutch

Here are a few pictures of mine, i have 5 azureiventri's in there since yesterday. They really seem to like it, except for one who is still a little shy and sitting underneath the same piece of wood all day long. Hope that changes soon!

----------

LLLReptile

----------


## Gail

I LOVE this.  Beautiful.

----------



----------


## BrianC

> You'll need a WAY bigger tank for a white lipped, more like the 36 x 18 x 36.


I'm aware, but thank you for your concern.
He was at a pet shop in a 5 gallon tank with a single stick maybe 2'' off the ground and nowhere else to move or hide.
They had him labeled as a white tree frog - I'm not much of a frog guy but I had read about whites before and read 18x18x18 to 18x18x24'' would be sufficient.
Once I got him home and set up and began to really look at him, I realized he wasn't a whites at all and found out with help from a friend he is in fact a WLTF.

He isn't too large for the 18x18x18 yet, but since being with me he ha gone from drab grey to vibrant green with extremely bright white lips, sloughed, and eats like crazy.

I'd like to plant his current enclosure still, though, and eventually use it for other frogs like reed frogs, or for a crested/gargoyle gecko.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## LLLReptile

Great thread!!  Love looking at all the enclosures, they look gorgeous, everyone! 

-Jen

----------


## Ryan

I recently got some created and now have a few running, Building another for FBTs


Crested gecko vivarium


And a pacific chorus frog vivarium

----------


## bill

There are some truly stunning tanks here. Come on people, post up some pics. We wanna see whatcha got!!

----------


## Heather

This is a great idea! Bill, they were reading our minds. We were just saying we needed to start a vivarium thread  :Big Grin: .

If no one minds, we will be using random vivarium  photos for our Facebook page. Please post on you add if you don't want yours added  :Wink: .

----------


## Heather

A few of my vivariums ...

Red eyed tree frog first home...


Red eyed tree frog vivarium...(second)


And then the red eyed tree frog viv altered...


Tank's pacman terrarium...




Chomper's pac terrarium...


Bully's old pond...


Tree frog vivarium... (Decided I did not like so this one, so I raised horned worms into hawk moths in it)...


Currently working on R. imitator Varadero viv...


And I need to take some updated pictures  :Wink: .

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Ryan

Love the 5th pic of the pacman in the fog, looks like a Ghost! :Ghost:

----------


## BigDutch

> This is a great idea! Bill, they were reading our minds. We were just saying we needed to start a vivarium thread .
> 
> If no one minds, we will be using random vivarium  photos for our Facebook page. Please post on you add if you don't want yours added .


Feel free to take mine if you want  :Smile:  what is the name of the Facebook page?

----------


## bill

https://www.facebook.com/frogforum

----------


## chellabella

will contain dart frogs  :Big Grin:

----------


## DiggenEm

Here's my 56 column for darts. 

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

very cool enclosures guys!! keep them coming!!

----------


## rjm2653

Mine is not nearly as nice as some of these but I think mine isn't half bad. Have green tree frogs and fire belly toads in. Had them for a year now so I placed them in this 29 I just found online. Need to get a background asap. 

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

rjm, yours is awesome too! So far I like them all  :Smile: . 

Keep them coming!

And Bill, eh hmm, where are yours?

----------


## bill

At the beginning of the thread, my love  :Smile:  lol

----------


## s6t6nic6l

ORIENTAL FIRE-BELLY TOADS ABODE:


MADAGSCAN VIV:

----------

deranged chipmunk, XDragonFrogX

----------


## bill

Love that fbt tank! Both are awesome, but that fbt tank inspired me long ago to build more naturalistic environments  :Smile:  thanks for sharing it again!!

----------


## bill

Now that it's complete, here's the steam punk tank again

----------


## Brifrog

From my purple Atelopus Brivarium...

----------


## Paul

Love all the tanks. Here are the 3 active tanks I have and the last one is empty awaiting frogs. 


Red Eye Tree Frog




Azureus Tank



Mantella Betsileo Tank



Undecided Dart/Mantella Tank (Still in progress)

----------


## sjboyle

Not as impressive as most of these but 12x12x12 exo terra for Jim the baby pacman  
15X12x36 for Titan the dwarf bullfrog 
20Gallon Pearl fish tank for my 4 rescued fire belly toads

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> One of my 800mm x 400mm x 400mm False Bottom Terrariums for the  Amphibian Room racking system I am in the process of building. The plants I used are; 
> White Butterfly Plant (_Syngonium podophyllum_),"Red Skeleton" Snake Skin Plant (_Fittonia verschaffeltii_),Creeping Peperomia (_Peperomia rotundifolia_),Aluminum Plant (_Pilea cadierei_),Earth Starfish Plant (_Cryptanthus bivittatus_),Green Ivy (_Hedera helix_),Heartleaf Plant (_Philodendron scandens_),Asian Creeping Fig (_Ficus pumila_) "Snowflake",False Aralia (Schefflera elegantissima) "Gemini",
> 
> The enclosure will house 1.1.2 Golden Mantella (Mantella aurantiaca) which are all of my 3 bloodlines I have for this species.






> One of my 400mm x 400mm x 400mm False Bottom Terrariums for the  Amphibian Room racking system I am in the process of building. The  background is currently looking a bit bare but this is be dotted with  Moss once I get my Moss Spores which I shall paint on using tepid water.  Hopefully the Ivy will take too
> The live plants in it are already well established from their old  enclosure especially the Fittonia verschaffeltii "Red" which was  difficult to remove.
> 
> It does look crowded but this species isn't very bold and it prefers to stick to the shadows.
> 
> The enclosure will house 1.1.0 Brown Leaf Mantella (Mantella betsileo) which are 1 of my 2 bloodlines I have for this species.






> One of my 400mm x 400mm x 400mm False Bottom Terrariums for the  Amphibian Room racking system I am in the process of building. The  background is currently looking a bit bare but this is be dotted with  Moss once I get my Moss Spores which I shall paint on using tepid water.
> The live plants in it need to grow out a little bit more but it shouldn't take more than a month before it's well on it's way.
> 
> The enclosure will house 1.2.0 Green Mantella (Mantella viridis) which are 1 of my 4 bloodlines I have of the species.






> Old Terrarium for one of my Brown Leaf Mantella (Mantella betsileo) bloodlines.

----------


## mmahek95

In the process of finishing up my enclosure- substrate has been filled up to the glass partition and more rocks have been added, but this is the only picture I have so far. 75 gallon tank divided in half for my pixie frog :Smile:

----------


## crazy

I just put this one together tonight for my tree frogs.  They seem to enjoy it, and tomorrow I will be working on my toad enclosure.

----------


## TKexotics

This is our Boophis rappiodes/Ebenavia inunguis enclosure.



Plant's are all Malagasy natives, yes , they are still in their pot's...  :Embarrassment: 
We only put this enclosure together yesterday so it's not done yet and we still have to plant them in.
plant's that are in there at this point are:

Angraecum sesquipedale
Cyperus alternifolius
Chrysalidocarpus lutescens
Nepenthes madagascariensis

The hanging plant's are fake, please don't shoot us.  :Smile: 
We are gonne try to grow some Stephanotis floribunda on the background and than the fakes are going out.

Since we are new to the frog hobby and we don't have a lot experience with them yet, please give us your thought's abouth it, We are open for critique and suggestion's!!!

We also have a Epipedobates tricolor enclosure, but it's yust been sprayed so can't make a descent picture of it at this time. 
You will be seeing that later. 

One question, since we keep a bunch of gecko's, would you like to see pictures of some of their enclosures too?  :Smile: 

Best regards, Tamara & Kevin.

----------


## Niels D

Haven't got a picture yet, but here's a vid of my new viv for my Gastrotheca riobambae juveniles:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-j-vntz24I

----------


## Eli

Im afraid mine isn't that great but it works

----------


## Eli

Mine isn't that great but my frogs seem to like it. Then again, I'm no frog expert but i learn something new every day. But what do you all think?

----------


## Lynn

I realize I haven't taken recent photos of a few enclosures.
Things change so quickly !

Anyway....here it goes : ( label / watermark )

  

 

  



 
Above- The R imitator enclosure is always messy !
I can't go in there very often.
There's always a _party going on_---I'm never invited   :Big Grin: 

 :Butterfly:

----------

tinkgirl77

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

I like these. In the first picture, what is that tall wider-leafed plant called?




> Attachment 67143
> 
> Exo Terra 18x18x24 for a pair of American Green Tree Frogs (_Hyla cinerea_)
> 
> Attachment 67144
> 
> Exo Terra 36x18x39 for 3 Whites Tree Frog (_Litoria caerulea_)
> 
> Attachment 67146
> ...

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

This is so beautiful! How did you divide the water area?

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

This looks very nice. What kind of moss did you use? What did you use for the walls?




> Here's my 56 column for darts. Attachment 67421
> 
> Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

I love the branches in the first one! What kind are they? Where could I find some to buy?




> Love all the tanks. Here are the 3 active tanks I have and the last one is empty awaiting frogs. 
> 
> 
> Red Eye Tree Frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azureus Tank
> ...

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

These look great, I especially like your first one and your last one! How did you get your plants to grow on your walls, like in the first picture? What technique did you use to get them attached? What is the type of background you are using?




> Attachment 67892
> 
> 
> Attachment 67893
> 
> 
> Attachment 67894
> 
> 
> Attachment 67895

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

Oh my gosh, I love these, especially # 3, wow!




> I realize I haven't taken recent photos of a few enclosures.
> Things change so quickly !
> 
> Anyway....here it goes : ( label / watermark )
> 
> Attachment 67933 Attachment 67934 
> 
> Attachment 67935 Attachment 67936
> 
> ...

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

In # 7, what is the name of that green and white plant, the one that goes throughout the tank? For # 5, what is that striped plant on the left called? Also, in # 3, where did you find that amazing vine?  :Smile: 




> I realize I haven't taken recent photos of a few enclosures.
> Things change so quickly !
> 
> Anyway....here it goes : ( label / watermark )
> 
> Attachment 67933 Attachment 67934 
> 
> Attachment 67935 Attachment 67936
> 
> ...

----------


## Heather

That plant is a silver pothos  :Smile: . One of my favorites.

----------


## Heather

> From my purple Atelopus Brivarium...


Brifrog,
Where did you happen to get your Atelopus?  :Smile: 

Pretty!

----------


## Heather

> I realize I haven't taken recent photos of a few enclosures.
> Things change so quickly !
> 
> Anyway....here it goes : ( label / watermark )
> 
> Attachment 67933 Attachment 67934 
> 
> Attachment 67935 Attachment 67936
> 
> ...


I love them all  :Smile: .

----------


## Gail

Wish I could tell ya, but I haven't a clue, just know I've seen these in several different vivs before.

----------


## tonyball

Here are photos of 3 of my tanks , sorry they are so crappy but were taken with my phone. Here in the first image are actually 2 Terrafauna tanks with one flipped and stacked on top of the other to add more height, (hint) you can do this with Exoterra and Zoo-med tanks as wel. I currently have 15 tanks going, 18 if you count my Butterfly Enclosure and my 2 Guppy tanks

----------


## DiggenEm

> This looks very nice. What kind of moss did you use? What did you use for the walls?


Thanks! The moss is a combination of fern moss and weeping moss. The sides are cork bark panels and the back is tree fern panels.

----------



----------


## Strider18

All your tanks look amazing compared to mine atm. I just have to convince my dad to let me build a tank XD. But if I do it will probably be over 100 gallons.

----------


## Gwen

The Fire Belly Frog Mahal


Chili's bachelor pad


Tabasco hogging (Haba)Nero's usual spot on top of the filter while Jalapeno looks on from Spongebob Ridge


Cayenne gazes lovingly upon his beloved Sriracha above

----------


## Josh

Just ordered a bunch of stuff from Josh's Frogs, so I'm hoping to build a custom background, put in a drainage layer, and add some more plants. Definitely not complete, but here it is:

----------

